# scott lawn tractor



## coaster1 (Nov 14, 2010)

We just got a lawn tractor today and we are not sure of what yr it is and u can tell us about it? model# (465618X)


----------



## jsohn (Oct 17, 2010)

How about a model number or picture or something to go by. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## coaster1 (Nov 14, 2010)

ok hope this goes in,


----------



## 98Murray (May 1, 2011)

Thats a good lookin Scotts GT. That Scotts was the high end GT model that Murray made. Murray had the Scotts contract for 1998 to 2000 I think. I would love to see more pics.


----------

